# Gas Range Venting



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard of a requirement that if a residential range is over so many Btu's the hood needs to be vented to the outside? I had a kitchen designer today tell me he thought this was the case. I have not heard this before. We use NFPA 54 (2002) thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That would be news to me


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

On the subject of gas ranges....not too many folks were aware that as of April 9, 2012...it is no longer legal to manufacture a gas range with a standing pilot.

The "average" home has had an electronic ignition model for years, but right up to the recent "d-day", standing pilots were very common in the apartment communities, and many owners are left in the lurch, because their buildings did not have an outlet installed behind the stove. So now, when they have to replace the stove, they have to bring in an electrician to put in an outlet! 

Between that, the phase out of T-12 and some of the less expensive T-8 bulbs, and the price of R-22....their maintenance budget for the year is TOAST~!


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

liquidplumber said:


> Has anyone heard of a requirement that if a residential range is over so many Btu's the hood needs to be vented to the outside? I had a kitchen designer today tell me he thought this was the case. I have not heard this before. We use NFPA 54 2002) thanks


 I would think that would have been reviewed during the continuing education classes. I completed all four sessions and haven`t heard of that. Commerical vent hoods with the interlock yes but not this.


----------

